# С днем рождения Arbitr!



## akok (3 Янв 2012)

С днюхой тебя!


----------



## aidoqa (3 Янв 2012)

с днем рождения!


----------



## Warrior Kratos (3 Янв 2012)

*Arbitr* C Днём Варенья!!!  arty2:


----------



## icotonev (3 Янв 2012)

С Днем Рождения .. Все самое лучшее желаю..!


----------



## грум (3 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## goredey (3 Янв 2012)

Тезка,с днем рождения!


----------



## Severnyj (3 Янв 2012)

Денис, поздравляю, много у нас новогодних дней рождения - родители друг другу приколы на 1 апреля устраивали))))


----------



## Сашка (3 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю))


----------



## zirreX (3 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю!


----------



## Farger (3 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Hotab (3 Янв 2012)

Тезка,с днем рождения тебя)всего тебе самого наилучшего)= :friends:


----------



## Drongo (3 Янв 2012)

Уже четвёртое? Я думал только третье. А хотел сам тему создать. Во дела. Куда-то второе января пропало, ппц. 

Денис! Поздравляю с Днюхой. Желаю тебе крепкого здоровья, сил, душевных и мужских в том числе. :training1: Денег, чтоб хватало, хороших друзей, красивых женщин, верных, любящих. Коньяка, крепкого и вкусного. Хорошего настроения и конечно же позитива всегда и во всём. Эта песня для тебя, послушать обязательно. :curtsey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM-YXS6ISlQ

С Днём Рождения, Денис! Расти большой и будь умницей. :good2:


----------



## S.R (3 Янв 2012)

С днём рожденья, крепких нервов и понимающих учеников !


----------



## Mila (3 Янв 2012)

​
*Поздравляем!​*



​


----------



## Tiare (3 Янв 2012)

*Денис, с Днем Рождения! )))))*

В День рожденья тебе пожеланья:
Снов безмятежных и жарких свиданий,
Чтобы, как в банке, деньжат было много,
Легкой была бы любая дорога,

Чтобы девчонки тебе улыбались,
Чтобы понравиться очень старались.
Ну и, конечно, карьерного роста,
Чтобы все было красиво и просто!


----------



## Drongo (3 Янв 2012)

Сегодня третье итак, потерялся в датах после нового года...


----------



## shestale (3 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю и желаю всего самого хорошего, всех благ!!!


----------



## orderman (3 Янв 2012)

Поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!! Всего наилучшего в жизни:drinks:


----------



## Arbitr (3 Янв 2012)

*akoK*, Костик, вот ниче ты не забываешь, даже дату изменил что меньше привлекать внимания... .. а за вино, ниче я еще заеду надеюсь в твой город в командировку.. попьем вина хорошего молдавского.
*icotonev*, Христо, спасибо дружище, вот такой бы тортик мне с такой девочкой на сеня в самый раз.. мою отправил уже в одессу так шо неделю свободен)) а так если на след такое устроишь, то обязательно приеду)))


S.R написал(а):


> С днём рожденья, крепких нервов и понимающих учеников !


хех, это что у учеников и практикантов хватило невров на меня))) некоторые же бедные в истерике бьются, чуть до суицида не дошло у одной студентки на почве неразделенной взаимности...


Drongo написал(а):


> Сегодня третье итак, потерялся в датах после нового года...


Санько ты же не пьешь дружище.. шо в тебе с слоамлось?))
ты это завязывай)0
всем остальным большое спасибо удачи, сбыте мечт, и берегитесь мну!!)))


----------



## thyrex (3 Янв 2012)

Сегодня тебя поздравляем, Денис!
Мы скажем тебе – с днем рожденья!
Хотим, чтоб любой исполнялся каприз,
Чтоб ты получил награжденье,

За то, что прекрасный такой человек,
Как ты, на пути нам попался.
Пусть будет счастливым и долгим твой век,
Чтоб чаще ты, друг, улыбался!​


----------



## Arbitr (3 Янв 2012)

*thyrex*, Сань спасибо, а помнишь как дергал тебя когда практику сдавал)) темы с комбофиксом??)


----------



## Ботан (3 Янв 2012)

*С Днем Рожденья, Arbitr*

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 03.01.2012:

-Arbitr (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## iskander-k (3 Янв 2012)

С Днем Рождения !!!


----------



## Sfera (4 Янв 2012)

Arbitr написал(а):


> вот такой бы тортик мне с такой девочкой на сеня в самый раз








*
Пусть жизнь твоя идет спокойно.
Живи, не зная горести и бед
И крепким будет пусть здоровье
На много долгих, долгих лет.*

Поздравляю)))


----------

